# Sticky  Holiday Photo Contest Winners!



## American_Pit13

*CONGRATSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here are your winners for this years first Multi Holiday Contest!!!!

1st Place!
Ames' Gargamel




























2nd Place!!!!

Elvisfink's Earl

















Halloween










COACH's Lucius





























(Since there was a tie I am just rewarding both 2nd and 3rd place winners as 2nd place so both will receive the 2 collars!)*​


----------



## American_Pit13

I will be Pm'ing winners this evening =D


----------



## ~StangChick~

Awesome Congrats ALLLL!!!!!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

all great photos.. i can't wait to participate in he next one. I've started stopping into Dollar stores and buying holiday hats, glasses, bunny ears, etc.


----------



## ames

YAY! So exciting! Mel has never won so I am so happy for him 

and WHO HOOOO to Earl, Ivy, Lucius and Pyra


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Congrats mel!!!!!!!!! Maybe its not rigged after all lol


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yay!! Lucius and Pyra say thank you for the votes! I actually thought Earl and Lucius were tied...guess Earl got a last minute vote!!


----------



## TeamCourter

Congratulations Mel, you are a handsome boy! Everyone else did a good job also

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yay!! Lucius and Pyra say thank you for the votes! I actually thought Earl and Lucius were tied...guess Earl got a last minute vote!!


It says they tied at the bottom of the post, and you get two collars also. Good job!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh ok lol! I am a little sloooooow.... I thought there was going to be a tie breaker when I checked this morning... Well that is awesome!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

Congratulations and holiday cheer to all!!


----------



## Elvisfink

That's Cool!!! Thanks for voting!


----------



## American_Pit13

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh ok lol! I am a little sloooooow.... I thought there was going to be a tie breaker when I checked this morning... Well that is awesome!


Since I already extended it out for votes once I didn't want to run another for a tie breaker so I figured collars all round!


----------



## verdugo

Congrats! It was so fun to see them all in holidays pic's! :beer:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Just wanted to share what we won! Thanks again everyone for voting for Gargamel. Since harness are pretty dog specific in regards to measurements and Gargamel has been having leg issues I decided to go with a nice collar and skip the harness since we couldn't use it for a while or even at all. Still TBD. Since we got the all clear to start walking again, we are working in gaining back all the muscle and losing the weight e has put back on.

Annnnnyway here he is with his winning Martingale www.2houndsdesign.com collar  I think it suits him.

Thanks again to everyone who voted for my boy!












































Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## ames

I don't think the one uploaded. Lol no buckles makes it easier to see the colors 

And a huge thank you to Holly for making this happen!!! I really appreciate it!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## DickyT

Nice collar ames and congrats!


----------



## jimxxx

Looks nice Ames, also very hip congrats.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Awesome! I LOVE it!!!! I can't wait to get mine  I'll also post pics when they arrive


----------



## ames

DickyT said:


> Nice collar ames and congrats!


Thank you!



jimxxx said:


> Looks nice Ames, also very hip congrats.


haha thanks a bunch!



::::COACH:::: said:


> Awesome! I LOVE it!!!! I can't wait to get mine  I'll also post pics when they arrive


YAY!! thanks Girl! and you better post 'em up! Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Awe!! Tell Mel he looks stunning and I especially love the colors.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## EckoMac

Wow Ames, that collar looks fantastic on Mel!!


----------

